# hello



## .zephy (Jun 16, 2008)

this is mainly the only place sides the psp section where i actually i know something about so..









































then my current signature
most of'em been givin away or sold already on gr and i dont want to advertise so i won't link.


----------



## .zephy (Jun 17, 2008)

you guys probably like colorful stuff and i also like colorful stuff so...






new


----------



## wiidsguy (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice stuff make me one


----------



## .zephy (Jun 17, 2008)

someday when im really bored. (which isnt today..)


----------



## Prophet (Jun 17, 2008)

Really nice work mate. Some of the most vibrant sig work I've ever seen.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 21, 2008)

is that byakuya


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 21, 2008)

.zephy said:
			
		

> most of'em been givin away or sold already on gr and i dont want to advertise so i won't link.



I hope you didn't sell these to two different people xD


----------

